# Fluffy, moist (but not dense) , flavourful white cake recipe needed



## sweeteeth (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have tried many many cake recipes and techniques...and I have a request for a cake similar to a box mix cake texture or bakery texture, just a little more moist? I have a seen a few recipes on here but maybe someone could help me with which one would best for what I am looking for or provide a new recipe all together. Thank you in advance!!! I would be ever so grateful!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Debbie


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Just use a high ratio sponge.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I disageree, tincook - sponge is spongy, not moist.  Anything but moist.  (I see you're not british, the british use of "sponge cake" is a butter cake - that would be moist)

The "FInally, the perfect yellow cake recipe" you'll find a little further down in the forums sounds EXACTLY like what you want.  It's not dense, but it's fluffy and extremely moist.  Try it.


----------



## sweeteeth (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Siduri

The funny thing is -  that is my most favorite cake and I made it for a client and she said it was too dense and wants a fluffier cake. Any suggestions how to make it flufflier using this recipe?

Thank you also to the tin cook, I have been looking for a recipe for that...but looks like there is almost no fat in a sponge cake. I need fat! lol for the moisture.


----------

